
Netflix Unveils Plans to Develop Original Shows into Video Games - jmsflknr
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/netflix-unveils-plans-develop-original-shows-video-games-1217849
======
skaomatic
I'd buy a GTA-style game called "Arrested Development: Sudden Valley"

------
rc_hadoken
They should...like actually make good shows first? If its not anime(-mated) it
feels camp or preachy. :/

